# Laser Swamp Effect for $3.00



## Rabbit101 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just received qty 6 tiny power supply modules off Amazon for under $3.00 I'm going to try to match them up to your laser project to keep it small so it will fit in a very small water tight project box.


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

That sounds cool! Do you have a link for the power modules? I run mine off from an old computer PS. The 3.3 volt connector seems to make it run a little brighter. Also, I was thinking about adding some mirrors to see what that would do as far as increasing coverage and intensity.


----------



## FogMaster (Jul 4, 2018)

Very nice effect! Looking forward to seeing more. I also noticed the free (or should have been free) Harbor Freight flashlight in the background


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice effect. Just keep in mind that the cheap laser modules only have a short life span, especially when run continuously. OK for a few hours on one Halloween night, but unlikely to last for a month.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brianaala said:


> Please let me know what you think!


I think it's great. We've been ogling over the swamp effect for years, but have never had a budget that could do anything but look. You now give us hope that our witches' shack may one day be next to a swamp that creeps the kids out even more. Thank you very much.


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Good point David! I will keep you posted as to how long it lasts...I was thinking that a way round this might be to hook it up to a PIR switch. The nice thing about that solution is that the PIR outputs 3.3v so it would be perfect to run the laser!


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hahaha! Good eye Fogmaster! Yep those things are great and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks Chub! I hope it works out for you guys! On a related note, like David_AVD pointed out; it may burn out quickly (although if I'm honest the laser module I got looks very similar to the Froggy's Fog one). If it does I intend to attach a PIR sensor (less than a buck on ebay or Aliexpress) the wiring for that is really easy: literally 3 wires. And that can be set to let it run for a couple of minutes at a time when it detects movement...that way the laser won't burn out!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, I love that effect. I've never seen that before.
How does it work? Is the laser mounted at ground level, shining into the fog? And you don't need the 'spinning mirror' like the Laser Vortex uses?

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi DaveInTheGrave, yeah it's just a line laser at about (in this case) chest level. It essentially highlights the fog only at that level so you get all that swirling and patterns. No moving parts at all!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

for years i've been doing a low laser line in our yard

converted a xmas laser star projector with red & green dots ... pulled out everything the green laser and the cooling fan & used a glass cylinder to convert the laser dot to a line ... works very well, but it is brighter in the middle of the line and fades off at the edges ... wasn't able to find a dot to line laser converter that wasn't expensive, but that was probably 4-5 years ago ... 

amk


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Anna,
using a glass cylinder or a fresnel lens will always have a slight imperfection; the fresnel lens causes the line to break up at the ends and the cylinder causes a gradual fade. I was thinking that the effect could be amplified and expanded using mirrors, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## out of time (Apr 1, 2019)

Love what you did. Do know what out put is on lasers you used ie.10mW?


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks Out of time! It's a 5mw but the thing is super bright! I can shine it during the day on my neighbors' white house and I can see it in full sunlight! I'm thinking of setting up mirrors and seeing if I can amplify the effect around the yard more (as it is these things only really work if the viewer is facing the emitter, so you need to mount them low).


----------



## bdillard (Oct 27, 2017)

Brian,
Where exactly did you find the laser pointer? Do you have the link or item number?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. I first saw the laser swamp effect at The Hospital of Horrors last year and was in awe.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Brian, would this do the trick https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/laser-swamp-effect-for-3-00.201245/


----------



## SRC802 (Apr 28, 2020)

David_AVD said:


> Nice effect. Just keep in mind that the cheap laser modules only have a short life span, especially when run continuously. OK for a few hours on one Halloween night, but unlikely to last for a month.


We ran a laser vortex with similar budget-friendly lasers and had to change batteries every 30 minutes.


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

I came across one of these in a thrift store for $4 and when plugged in, the red laser didnt work, only the green did. I got it anyways, so I can open it (of course). I will add my warning, if you are not comfortable with electronics, maybe skip this all together. On my version, the power adapter is enclosed and only 5V exposed, but other version may vary. Another warning, and the big one, I think these are a little bit more powerful lasers than your typical laser pointer since they are meant to go through the diffuser for all the 'stars'. So please be cautious, dont look directly at the laser or point at anyone. Maybe someone here might know a little more about these lasers on their power.






















When I opened it, I was surprised, it looked like they were decent laser modules with heatsink and connectors on the board. The red one was dead. Unplugged it (red connector) and got rid of it. I didnt want the photo sensor (light sensor), unplugged it (yellow connector) and surprised it worked without it plugged in.

The laser isnt focused the best, but good enough. I also have a 'line' lens from a laser level that its laser died on me, I just need to make something to hold both together. I did do a test holding the lens to the laser and got a very nice line. I cant wait to try this with fog. 

I have high hopes, $4 for a decent green laser, that is meant to be on for a whole night (with heatsink), and not have to worry about batteries since it can be powered from any 5V power supply.


----------



## ENDER796 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for posting this. So can you have TOO MUCH fog? I tried this out in the garage and at first it looked awesome. But as the fogger ran the garage filled up and it didnt look cool any more. 
Thanks


----------

